# Exotic shop near american adventure, ilkeston



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi all

dont know if any of you will know where i mean, but its quite a large exotics shop on a corner, and its near to the american adventure theme park? any have any idea what im on about, or do you think im nuts, because im not, honest!!:2thumb:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

shipley aquatics?? when i used to go they only did fish but i know they went into reps... what do they do now?

x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I aint never been to american adventure so im no help :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

hmm, yeah as you go towards ripley on the same road its near there Lucy, near Ena way. just trying to think, was a few years since i went with my mum but they had a load of reps in a room and 2 small crocs, aparently they've had a monkey aswell, it COULD be a place called Waingroves? im probs just confusing everyone more and more


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there is another shop about yes, who have a marmie in a parrot cage on the shop floor.. he is kept alone as i believe his mate died?

there is at least another one that i know of with primates on shop floor display, as well as the manchester one that is, and i am sure there will be others..

N


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

was just wanting to know more about this shop really, but needed to obviously know where it was first!!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol well jon knows of one literally not even 2 mins away from american adventure... its knows as shipley aquatics or shipley garden center, and he said that they do do exotics as in reps but not 100% on mammals as hes not been in ages...

any use???? lol

x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

That might be the one Lucy, have been looking on internet and thats really the only one i can think, i knw about 4 years ago they definitly had reps though, was just looking for somewhere to go and visit really, only know of your place!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> That might be the one Lucy, have been looking on internet and thats really the only one i can think, i knw about 4 years ago they definitly had reps though, was just looking for somewhere to go and visit really, only know of your place!


 
Last time i went ( i live 5 mins away ) they had some torts but their selection of fish is real good. I know that they sell alot of dry goods for reps though, they just tend to be very expensive.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

well i dont think i was dreaming! haha


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> hmm, yeah as you go towards ripley on the same road its near there Lucy, near Ena way. just trying to think, was a few years since i went with my mum but they had a load of reps in a room and 2 small crocs, aparently they've had a monkey aswell, it COULD be a place called Waingroves? im probs just confusing everyone more and more


 
You sure its not codnor pets?:bash::bash:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

like i said, i dont know wht it was, thats what i was asking in my post! lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

just spoke to mum, and it might of been codnor yeah! is it on a corner! haha


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> just spoke to mum, and it might of been codnor yeah! is it on a corner! haha


 
Yeah it is mate and its a horrible place, most of the animals arent looked after, theres excretement on some and thats a smell ive encountered everytime ive been in. There has been some effort by fellow forumites to try and get this place shut down as it really is a disgusting shop. The man who owns it really has no idea either. There was a boa in there a few months ago absolutely huge more the size of a burm. It was 14ft approx and was mega fat - no care for animals shown what so ever.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks for letting me know, maybe not a good place for me to visit then, ill stick to one stop! i love it


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> thanks for letting me know, maybe not a good place for me to visit then, ill stick to one stop! i love it


same just been there tonight, tinas got a lovely skunk, if only i didnt live with my rents:devil:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

tina? and i know! god i wish i could get a skunk already, next year when i have more time! lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ive only been twice, and then i didnt get a chance to speak to anyone, but spent ages walking back and forth for a final look at this and that!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> tina? and i know! god i wish i could get a skunk already, next year when i have more time! lol


Yeah tina's the manager, they've got some lovely kittens in there too, and a male albino burm for £130! They really are a good shop. Theres some resident skunks in there, nearly everyone who works in there has got one:lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah ive seen the resident skunks! and met them through the bars! i spent most my time round there tbh, lol. Havnt met any of the owners, but spoke to lucy a bit on here


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol codnor is no where near AA.... but yes they have done reps for years and fish and furries
the only people that work at onestop who have a skunk is me and jon.
Tina is the owner and there are 4 resident skunks... blossom, flower, pongo and lil lily (who has the same dad as my bam)... this may have been who u saw today james..

Joe, u have to come see bam! lol and meet emmas, i will chat to her and arrange for her to come down again (seeing as she missed the train!!!!!:censorhehehe:lol2::flrt:

xx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Haha! Yeah, emma! Bought my 1 pound train fare and everything, and you didnt even bother turning uplmao, only joking, deffo need to arrange for a meetup though!! really wanna meet them all! As im sure it will be one stop ill be getting my baby from eventually!!


----------



## gar_davison (Apr 3, 2011)

farmercoope said:


> Hi all
> 
> dont know if any of you will know where i mean, but its quite a large exotics shop on a corner, and its near to the american adventure theme park? any have any idea what im on about, or do you think im nuts, because im not, honest!!:2thumb:


in ilkeston? im tryin to think my best but cant :whistling2: is it nearer ilkeston or heanor or any where about shipley garden center? im goin to pick up a corn snake today and only need a heat mat and iv done :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

gar_davison said:


> in ilkeston? im tryin to think my best but cant :whistling2: is it nearer ilkeston or heanor or any where about shipley garden center? im goin to pick up a corn snake today and only need a heat mat and iv done :2thumb:


 
It might no longer be there as this thread is from 2008:whistling2:


----------

